# Road hunting doves.



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

What are the chances of finding some doves to shoot from the road? The reason I ask is my brother nearly lost his eye In a work accident 2 months ago. He just had his third surgery and is very limited on physical activity. I happened to get tomorrow off and was planning on chasing dove! I wanted to get him out of the house because he's been cooped up the entire time! We tried for dove last year with no luck but are giving it another go. So is there any success to be had road hunting doves? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All depends on the year and sunflower growth along the roads I guess... some years there can be lots of action, other years NADA.


-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

He may be able to walk up to 1/4 mile, Is it more effective to pick a place and sit? Or would it be better to cover more ground in the truck? I've been reading about the habitat and stuff to look for but does anyone have any other tips? I'm just going to pick a spot on a map and hopefully find some public land to hunt.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Find you some Russian olive trees or a cut wheat field. We don't have many sunflowers here, but we have a ton of dove.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Well it took all day, 200 miles on the truck and a couple of miles on the ground but I got one! And missed 5 haha It's my first dove so I was excited. I tried three different areas but the only place I found public land to hunt was on a couple wma's. good times, I'll be back. my bro got sick from his meds so he didn't come but now I know there is no way I would have got one from driving a Around.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Forgot the hero shot..


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Good work!


----------

